
Richard Guy, co-author of “Winning Ways”, has died - ColinWright
https://twitter.com/CardColm/status/1237099016653021184
======
ColinWright
I was privileged to know Richard and spend some time with him. He was a
phenomenal mathematician, and a gentle soul. I will miss his wit, wisdom,
intelligence, and conversation.

